# Ocean Walk Units Out Of Service



## chapjim (Jan 8, 2015)

I just got off the phone with a lady at Ocean Walk.  She confirmed that about eighty units in the south tower are off-line until about the end of February, they hope(!).

This explains why I lost two units (a 1BR and a 2BR LO) for Bike Week a couple of days ago when I tried to rebook them.  It also doesn't give me much hope of rebooking the four three-bedroom units I still have.  I'd probably lose them all.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 8, 2015)

Did they give a reason?


----------



## staceyeileen (Jan 8, 2015)

Sandy VDH said:


> Did they give a reason?



http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220199


----------



## am1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lets update thread if we anything come back into availability.  Either from your own or someones cancellation.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 8, 2015)

wyndham's in florida have had a rough time as of late.  Between this and the one at Santa Barbara about a week or so back. 

Wow.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 8, 2015)

Sandy VDH said:


> wyndham's in florida have had a rough time as of late.  Between this and the one at Santa Barbara about a week or so back.
> 
> Wow.



I own at both resorts.


----------



## am1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lets not forget a tower at BC being renovated last fall for a few months.  



Sandy VDH said:


> wyndham's in florida have had a rough time as of late.  Between this and the one at Santa Barbara about a week or so back.
> 
> Wow.


----------



## richardm (Jan 22, 2015)

Just a quick thought on this..  We should keep in mind that in many ways, Wyndham may be the biggest victim here. Consumers are going to blame the name on the building for the difficulty, but in reality Wyndham may have very little influence on the timeline.

The maintenance issue that may have been the direct cause of this problem is located in the Tower which is not controlled by Wyndham. I believe the South Tower is still controlled by a separate HOA.  In this particular instance, that probably makes it even more difficult to resolve the problems- as it is possible that every single step of repair and expense requires discussion and debate from the HOA board of directors.  Wyndham will have input, but they won't be the only one calling the shots. 

If anyone remembers when the slide pool and lazy river had a problem with the pump, that may be a good indicator of what to expect. It sat there green for quite some time before repairs were completed. Same issue then, with the HOA in control of the repair and expense, and the HOA being the entity responsible for the maintenance and upkeep of the facilities on that side of the complex. Wyndham was blamed for that debacle as well. 

I personally don't expect this to be fully resolved for a very long time. Even when the repairs are completed, I'll be amazed if the property returns to the same condition before the event. The HOA may not be concerned with Wyndham's reputation or with the experience of the average timeshare guest, they'll probably be focused on controlling expenses.


----------



## 55plus (Jan 22, 2015)

We're deeded in the North Tower. Fortunately none of our reservations were cancelled for Daytona 500 or Bike Week.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2015)

I can feel everyone pain.


----------



## schiff1997 (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a reservation for mid March for a 2 bedroom deluxe that I have rented  out , would I have heard by now if they were cancelling it?  We are deeded to this resort, not sure of the tower though


----------



## 55plus (Jan 22, 2015)

schiff1997 said:


> I have a reservation for mid March for a 2 bedroom deluxe that I have rented  out , would I have heard by now if they were cancelling it?  We are deeded to this resort, not sure of the tower though



I have reservations for rentals too. I called the resort's check-in desk and was told if I haven't heard from Wyndham then I should be good. The lady checked my reservations and said they were there.


----------



## am1 (Jan 22, 2015)

They are hoping for cancellations.  I have not seen anything while searching for March.


----------



## memereDoris (Jan 22, 2015)

I still find it strange that there is so much availability in "Extra Holidays".

http://www.extraholidays.com/promotion/wyndham-ocean-walk-daytona-florida-deals.aspx#


----------



## ronparise (Jan 22, 2015)

They are calling everyone that has reservations, starting with those that have multiple reservations asking for volunteers


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 22, 2015)

Are the giving BONUS points or gifts for "volunteering"?


----------



## 55plus (Jan 29, 2015)

I rented a condo to a Worldmark owner whose reservation was cancelled due to the flooding at Ocean Walk. Yet, Wyndham Extra Holidays has rentals available at Ocean Walk during that timeframe. That's messed up. I'm just saying...


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 3, 2015)

I've been noticing too that units unavailable on our site are available on their rental site, and not just OW


----------



## chapjim (Feb 4, 2015)

ronparise said:


> They are calling everyone that has reservations, starting with those that have multiple reservations asking for volunteers



Hmmm.  I have four 3BR units (3/8-3/15) and they haven't called me!  All of mine are on the 17th floor in the North Tower, away from the affected area.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Feb 21, 2015)

*Any update?*

Does anyone have any updates on how things are going at Ocean Walk?   Any news on the renovations (after the water main break)?   Are they still "recovering" reservations if you cancel?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 21, 2015)

Wyndham still appears to be recovering reservations ... I truly hate my ARP at that resort. And I cancelled a few reservations a day or 2 ago... none reappear; was NOT heart broken as I need points to book something else.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks Linda. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## 55plus (Feb 21, 2015)

We are currently at Ocean Walk and have been for the last several weeks. Fortunately our reservations  weren't cancelled. And yes, a lot of units are out of service due to a main water supply line that burst on the 13th floor in the south tower. 

It appears from the commotion at the check-in desk yesterday some weren't notified their reservations were cancelled. These are race fans here for the Daytona 500. We're here through Bike Week and I hope the bikers don't have the same problem.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 21, 2015)

I am NOT a big fan of that resort (or the overall area). Yes, I have stayed there and I even lived nearby for 2.5 years (eons ago & decades past). 

I just wish it that area would figure out how to reinvent itself - the mouse might have been its major downfall (yes, my memories still go back _THAT FAR_.)


----------



## am1 (Feb 21, 2015)

I cancelled two 4 bedrooms presidential units last week for late February and they never came back.  Hopefully the units get fixed but probably will not be till after the peak season.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 21, 2015)

schiff1997 said:


> I have a reservation for mid March for a 2 bedroom deluxe that I have rented  out , would I have heard by now if they were cancelling it?  We are deeded to this resort, not sure of the tower though



Call Wyndham reservations and ask what unit it is.  If in the North Tower, you're in good shape.  If in the South Tower, you'll have to find out exactly where. Reservation Counselors can help.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 21, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> I am NOT a big fan of that resort (or the overall area). Yes, I have stayed there and I even lived nearby for 2.5 years (eons ago & decades past).
> 
> I just wish it that area would figure out how to reinvent itself - the mouse might have been its major downfall (yes, my memories still go back _THAT FAR_.)



Daytona reminds me of a faded '50s era resort, popular in large part because back in that time, before I-95, it was a day's drive closer than Fort Lauderdale for people coming from the northeast.

But for the NASCAR and bike events, it would probably fade even more.

Anybody remember Atlantic City before the casinos?  It was a seedy dump.  A significant part of Atlantic City still is.  And, since it has lost its monopoly (pun intended) on gambling east of the Mississippi, it will probably revert.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 21, 2015)

chapjim said:


> Daytona reminds me of a faded '50s era resort, popular in large part because back in that time, before I-95, it was a day's drive closer than Fort Lauderdale for people coming from the northeast.
> 
> But for the NASCAR and bike events, it would probably fade even more.
> 
> Anybody remember Atlantic City before the casinos?  It was a seedy dump.  A significant part of Atlantic City still is.  And, since it has lost its monopoly (pun intended) on gambling east of the Mississippi, it will probably revert.



I was living in that area BEFORE I-95 was completed ... and before some hurricane took out several big hotels on the beach.... when Daytona Beach International Airport was the only commercial service between GA to Tampa; I-10 and I-4 did not exist: WDW was a swamp with cows and orange groves.

And I moved HAD move from 40+ miles from Atlantic City (and that was NOT a dump then either) to Volusia County's county seat.

Today, both are not good places for people like me, to be wandering around along and after dark.... in summer or winter. And on many streets, at any time of the day or night.

And that is WHY I rather be in Ft Lauderdale/Pompano Beach during Snowbird Season.....


----------



## Bigrob (Feb 21, 2015)

Do they still allow driving on the beach at Daytona? I grew up about an hour's drive from Daytona.


----------



## Roger830 (Feb 21, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Do they still allow driving on the beach at Daytona? I grew up about an hour's drive from Daytona.



They still drive and park on the beach except for a section near the pier.

Ormond Beach also allows driving and parking.


----------



## LDBEH (Mar 12, 2015)

*Still Out - Longer?*

I have been checking on availability during the month of May for specific dates in the past several weeks.  Until today, there has been lots of 3 day spans available (not mine of course) and now there is no availability at all.  I am supposing that clean up from the earlier water issues has put a damper on more plans...anybody heard anything new?


----------



## am1 (Mar 12, 2015)

LDBEH said:


> I have been checking on availability during the month of May for specific dates in the past several weeks.  Until today, there has been lots of 3 day spans available (not mine of course) and now there is no availability at all.  I am supposing that clean up from the earlier water issues has put a damper on more plans...anybody heard anything new?



Good catch.  Not happy about that.  Still waiting to get some upgraded.  Will have to raise prices.

Adam


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a reservation for the beginning of May.  Are they actually canceling reservations?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 14, 2015)

I cancelled a couple reservations for bike week that I had (Mar 8 - 15) right at the 15 day mark and they did not come back in the system. 

But no one from Wyndham or Ocean Walk called me about cancelling them.  They were in the north tower (and the water main break was in the south tower).  So I'm pretty sure they would have been good, had I gotten them rented or wanted to use them.


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 14, 2015)

Sandi Bo said:


> I cancelled a couple reservations for bike week that I had (Mar 8 - 15) right at the 15 day mark and they did not come back in the system.
> 
> But no one from Wyndham or Ocean Walk called me about cancelling them.  They were in the north tower (and the water main break was in the south tower).  So I'm pretty sure they would have been good, had I gotten them rented or wanted to use them.



How do you know which tower the reservation is in?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 15, 2015)

You can call Wyndham reservations and a VC can tell you.  I am VIP Platinum, that might make a difference.  They say no guarantees on what your room is when you get there, but you are always slotted into one when you book your reservation. 

I thought most of the Wyndham points were in the North tower (good thing in this case) and that the South tower were the older, other HOA (maybe converted weeks or weeks Wyndham had started to acquire before the 2 HOA's started fighting)?  Other's understand the whole Ocean Walk situation better than I do.

Almost all the time, if I book a room with my Wyndham points it is in the North Tower.


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 15, 2015)

Sandi Bo said:


> I thought most of the Wyndham points were in the North tower (good thing in this case) and that the South tower were the older, other HOA (maybe converted weeks or weeks Wyndham had started to acquire before the 2 HOA's started fighting)?  Other's understand the whole Ocean Walk situation better than I do.



That's what I thought as well.  It seemed that way when I was there last summer.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 20, 2015)

We were in Daytona Beach for seven weeks this winter. We own in the north tower, but spent half of the time in the south tower on the 18th and 19th floor in 1 bedroom deluxe condos. The rest of the time there in the north tower. The south tower units were updated with new a color scheme and furnishings. They look nice - neutral colors, etc. (photos in the blog below). 

We also stayed at Wyndham Panama City Beach this winter. The exterior of the building was repainted with new door and windows installed. It appeared the resort hired a Mermaid to swim in the pool (photos in the blog below). 

We met Richard Petty at Wyndham Ocean Walk during Daytona 500 week at a meet and greet (photo in the blog below). 

Photos from Myrtle Beach, Daytona Beach, Daytona Bike Week, Patrick AFB and Panama City Beach are linked to: www.MorrisBlog.com


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 20, 2015)

morrisjim said:


> We were in Daytona Beach for seven weeks this winter. We own in the north tower, but spent half of the time in the south tower on the 18th and 19th floor in 1 bedroom deluxe condos. The rest of the time there in the north tower. The south tower units were updated with new a color scheme and furnishings. They look nice - neutral colors, etc. (photos in the blog below).
> 
> We also stayed at Wyndham Panama City Beach this winter. The exterior of the building was repainted with new door and windows installed. It appeared the resort hired a Mermaid to swim in the pool (photos in the blog below).
> 
> ...



Did you bring your dog?


----------



## 55plus (Mar 20, 2015)

staceyeileen said:


> Did you bring your dog?



Yes, he's my service dog. His name is Bob and is my second one. Maggie, my first service dog passed when she was 11 years old. I was a 'train wreck' when I retired from the military. After about a half dozen surgeries at the VA I'm walking again. Anyone who speaks ill of the VA hasn't had my experience with them. They gave me my life back and for that I'm grateful to them.

The Wyndham staff at the resorts we frequent always remember Bob's name (Maggie's name when I traveled with her). Usually they ask for my name, but generally always remember the dog's name.


----------

